# bad range day



## txpete (Nov 29, 2006)

just a bad day at the range today.I wanted to dial in my t/c contenders on the rifle range.one which is a 10" scoped 223 and explained to the range asst. that I would be firing a pistol at the 25 yard line to dial in the scope.he said no problem and it was ok.the rifle side range has a 25 yard zero line just for doing this.
well the long story short is the range owner saw me shooting my "pistol" on the rifle side and pulled my membership card and then when I asked to talk to him about it he refused.the lady in the office was nice and said she was sorry but thats just the way he is.
so just a heads up guys.y'all might want to pass on this range.its on 183 just north of florance tx.pretty sad as it is a clean range oh well.
pete
on the plus side the t/c shot great:smt023
10" bull 223 with a burris 1.5x4 scope


----------



## kenn (Dec 13, 2007)

*Near Georgetown?*

I don't know about the "customer is always right" - what about the customer "always wins"

You could give him a merchant review! Nice glowing one!:smt076

http://www.merchantcircle.com/business/Stan.Shooting.Range.254-793-3906

http://www.yellowbot.com/stan-shooting-range-florence-tx.html


----------



## txpete (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks good info just the wrong range.this is a new range "astro shooting range" and not stans shooting range.I am sure if he treats his other customers as bad the range will be empty soon.
pete


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Good looking pistol you have there Pete:drooling:. You going after a deer next year?:smt023
Guy that owens the place wants to be a jerk. He'll run the people off in due time.:smt170


----------

